# idioteque ha 22 anni



## shamblesuk

Tanti auguri a te,
Tanti auguri a te,
Tanti auguri a idio  
Tanti auguri a te.

shamblesuk


----------



## lsp

Happiest of Birthdays, Laura!!​


----------



## Willi

*Tanti auguri Idio!  *


----------



## Elisa68

​ 

 BUON COMPLEANNO  
LAURA​


----------



## Alfry

Che bello avere 22 anni 

tanti auguri, anzi di più, no no ancora di più... non così mooolto di più, si ecco così ma eleva al quadrato e moltiplica per 3,14 ecco più o meno così 


scusate ma lavorare fa male


----------



## moodywop

Per fortuna abbiamo Laura che quando scrive un post spazza via con la sua _youthful levity _le ragnatele pedantesche in cui a volte ci cacciamo 

Buon compleanno da Carlo(ed anche da quella peste di Alex)


----------



## Jana337

Auguri, Laura! Sempre amichevole e di buon umore - continua così! 

Jana


----------



## ElaineG

Ciao Laura,

Auguri!  

(Anche Andre e Marat ti mandano tanti auguri ).

e


----------



## ILT

Happy birthday Idioteque!!!!  Congratulations. 

Estas soooooon 
las mañaniiiiitas
que cantaaaaaba 
el Rey David
a las muuuuuchachas bonitas
se las cantamos aquí


----------



## Idioteque

Wow! un intero thread dedicato al mio compleanno!  non mi sarei mai aspettata niente del genere... e infatti devo ringraziare Elisa che me lo ha segnalato... altrimenti non me ne sarei mai accorta!!! 
POtrei dire a mia discolpa che ieri ho festeggiato troppo e che sto ancora smaltendo gli effetti dell'alcol, ma non è vero! 
Che cosa posso dire? I vostri auguri hanno rallegrato l'_infausto giorno_!!!  

Spero di rimanere ancora a lungo in questo meraviglioso forum con persone speciali come voi... ok, la smetto subito con la sviolinata! 
Mi sorprende che vi appaia come una persona leggera e sempre di buon umore... meglio così! 

Che altro posso aggiungere?! Ho imparato tanto da tutti voi, e continuo ad imparare giorno dopo giorno... siete brillanti, interessanti, divertenti e godibili...e non rischio mai di annoiarmi!

*GRAZIE A TUTTI VOI!!!*

*shamblesuk - lsp - willi - elisa - alfry - carlo&alex - jana - elaine - ilovetranslating*

Laura
P.S: eh eh, Elaine, magari ricevessi gli auguri di Marat! 


wow! a whole thread dedicated to my birthday! I would've never expected such a surprise... and in fact I have to thank Elisa for pointing it out...otherwise I would have never known! 
I might excuse myself saying that yesterday I've been celebrating too much and that I'm still trying to get over my drunkness, but it isn't so!

What can I say? Your wishes cleared this sorrowful day! You really made my day (I know this sentence wasn't in the Italian version but I liked it! )
Hopefully I'll stay for a long time in this wonderful forum, with so many special people as you are...ok, I'll stop with this fawning!
I am quite surprised to get to know that I look like a light headed and always "in a good mood" person... so much the better!
What else can I say?! I learnt so much from you all, and I keep learning day after day... you're brilliant, interesting, funny and enjoyable, and I never run the risk of getting bored!

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!

Laura

P.S: eh eh, Elaine, I wish I would receive wishes from Marat!
P.P.S: corrections are always welcomed as usual! You know, I find it hard to speak English because of this hangover!!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Adesso capisco che sono troppo tardi per augurarti, perchè gli auguri devono arrivare prima dell'occasione  , allora invece ti mando le mie congratulazioni e ti ringrazio per tutto l'aiuto che mi hai datto.  

Saluti,
Elisabetta


----------

